# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Слинго-фото марафон =)

## Домик в деревне

А давайте посмотрим фотки деток в слингах. Я начну с наших самых первых девайсов. Они очень мне дороги, как память о первых месяцах.
Запостите свои, в чем вы носили, носите =)
У меня на первом фото ССК от Мамы Рядом  "Океан". Достаточно удобный, но подушка сползала-таки с непривычки к шее.
На втором фото 5 метров тонюсенького трикотажа, купленного в магазине "Ткани на Театральной". С Мишками!!!!!

----------


## Зарина

ЗдОрово У нас был слингшарфотМарины :Smile: (1 фото) но не долго мы в нем сидели, потом рюкзак -кенгурушка(антирюкзак просто жуть - итог: мой радикулит(первый в жизни)на полторы недели)(2 фото - я уже не могу носить))), и в итоге пришли к двум слинго-рюкзачкам I love mum - мы с папой восторге..Правда первый рюкзачок "благополучно" исчез(на сероводородных озерах  :Frown: )(3 фото) , а со вторым мы не сфоткались еще :Smile: 

14e5288b1556..jpg d5afbff67adb..jpg a8bd97758fe5..jpg

----------


## Jazz

> первый рюкзачок "благополучно" исчез(на сероводородных озерах


О-о, Зарина! Вы на сероводородных, случайно, но купальный сезон "моржей" закрывали?

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

> О-о, Зарина! Вы на сероводородных, случайно, но купальный сезон "моржей" закрывали?


Да, тоже хотела спросить, вы там моржуете или просто гуляли?

----------


## Зарина

:Smile:  сорри за флуд... папа у нас купается круглогодично(только на сероводородных вода относительно зимы тёплая, так что моржеванием это назвать сложно), а мы гуляли-шалык-машлык, и т.п.  :Smile:

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

8f4709d15d2d..jpg ab3225df9d2a..jpg

----------


## Амина

> У нас был слингшарфотМарины


 От "Оранжевой мамы", наверное, все-таки))))))))))))))

*ПрЫнцеска*, ооо, как же мне нравится ваш рюкзак!)))) Гоа от Амаэру, уже не шьют.....

----------


## Амина

Арсенькины слинги. Шарф от "Оранжевой мамы"(самый первый раз в слинге, еще у папы))), май от "СНежного вомбата"

8d9fb5dd6869..jpg 483f2998a04b..jpg

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Мне самой нравится)))

----------


## котенок

нашла фото только с шарфом  :Frown: 

42faa8f42bce.jpg

а есть еще парочку с кольцами, пару маев (один правдо у подруги лежит)
все шила сама

----------


## Домик в деревне

котенок, а вас Таня зовут и вы ходите в поликлинику на Вилонова? мне кажется, мы встречались =)

----------


## котенок

Skitaltseva , да меня Таня зовут и ходим на вилонова. а я вас неузнаю, у меня очень плохая память на лица.

----------


## Домик в деревне

А вот летом мы ходили вокруг поликлиники и встретили девушку Таню с дочкой (тогда девочке было год и 2, кажется, я хорошо запомнила, т.к. для меня большая редкость встретить слингомаму). Вы (вы ли это?) еще сказали, что сшили слинг сами, что наладили гв сами с практически нуля, т.е. в месяц перешли на смесь, а к 2м месяцам вернули на грудь. Я очень поразилась! Ну а мы были в красном шарфике.

----------


## котенок

ого, это было где-то год назат
Skitaltseva вы из москвы тогда переехали к маме, а я у вас ткань шарфика щупала

----------


## Домик в деревне

Да!!!! Вот и свиделись! Я еще телефон взяла у вас, но потом он, как водится, был утрачен =) И мы снова идем к вам =)))

----------


## Jazz

ССК - эволюция  :Слингомама: 
DSC_0308.JPG DSC_0467.JPG DSC_1213.JPG
1 месяц - колыбелька       2,5 месяца - на животе      6,5 месяцев - на бедре 
А в Амаэру, оказывается, фоток еще нет. Только под курткой.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Jazz, ааааа, какие классные фотки! Эволюция налицо и какие симпатишные оба лица!!! Позитив!

----------


## Зарина

> От "Оранжевой мамы", наверное, все-таки))))))))))))))


ну да,само собой)))по этому и с улыбочкой :Smile:  в смысле, что у тебя купила-очень пригодился :Smile: 

Ну какие же всё клёвые))))  5+ !!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оооо, все такие классные. А еще? Ну где же ваши ручки фотки?
Я тут у себя еще откопала целую кучу! Весь первый ребенкин год из слинга не вылезали, только сейчас пошел на спад этот процесс.
1. Совсем малюська в сск. PICT6984..JPG
2. Наша поездка в казахские степи. Тоже маленький еще был, спал много, на все прогулки. PICT7510..JPG
3. Парк Циолковского =) PICT8224..JPG
4. В Крыму. Мммммм. PICT9409..JPG
5. Редкие, но так выручающие заспинные намотки. PICT9479..JPG

----------


## kazangi

Олеська! Сколько же у тебя слингов?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ирин, их точно больше, чем требуется одному маленькому мальчику и его маньячной маме  :Мама с шарфом: . И если эти три уже много, то дальше я даже стесняюсь показывать

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Ух ты! Как много слингов! Олеся, давай выставляй остальные)))

----------


## Амина

ПРодолжу)
Наш первый выход на улицу, Тимошке 4 дня))
083e8633831d..jpg

ССК Баюшка, цвет "бусики") 
d0c7a4fb6337..jpg 353cac5051a9..jpg

Шарф "омама" короткий, XS
304e0bb6308b..jpg

Самосшитый май-слинг)
707e8192d1c1..jpg

Обожаемый Амаэру Таити
164494370305..jpg

А бывало и такое... Плохо проснулись малыши))
ad74bef4abe8..jpg

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ооооо! Какое разообразие и как здорово смотреть, как детки растут в слингах. 
Особенно понравилось фото в самосшитом мае, очень приятная расцветка и выражение лица у вас такое умиротворенное у обоих.
О! Да! Еще у амаэру такой цвет благородный. Идет вам необыкновенно!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ага. Тоже продолжу. 
Тут все шарфы, которых у меня уже нет. Тут так классно с ними, их всегда можно продать за те же деньги, что купил или даже дороже, если это лимит. А движуху я обожаю, вот и пробую все красотости. Муж стал смотреть на это спокойно только после того, как один шарф продался шибко дороже своей изначальной стоимости.

1. Слингопенсия, такая слингопенсия. Сын не дался примотаться, пришлось медведя, потом он одумался и тоже на ручки запросился, а место-то уже занято =) 
IMG_0116..JPG

2. Гв в колыбельке. Гуляли по городу долго-долго в тот день. PICT7788..JPG

3. В Этно-мире под Боровском. Там так здоровско! Тогда Дамир еще не ходил, вот сейчас бы туда поехать! PICT8538..JPG

4. Слингопапа, как считаете, тема, достойная отдельной ветки? PICT8284..JPG

5. Хранцузский шарфец. Я не удержалась и померила. Он вообще-то принадлежит юзеру kosharrr. И Катя пока его боится, типа сложно тканый, носит в трикотаже Омама. Кстати, Катя, где фотки?
PICT1474..JPG

----------


## kosharrr

А вот и фотки!!!!!!!!!!Наш первый слинговыход символически совпал с микроДР, сегодня Агате 7 недель. Обожаю этот шарфец, начали пользоватся на 2 день после роддома. А необульчик ждет своего часа Х

----------


## kosharrr

Вот и мы уже доросли до необульчика

ЗЫ что-то я наверно не выспалась....., вообще коварный шарфец, уж третий раз пытаемся сфоткать, да все что-то не то

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Вот и мы уже доросли до необульчика
> ЗЫ что-то я наверно не выспалась....., вообще коварный шарфец, уж третий раз пытаемся сфоткать, да все что-то не то


Прекрасные! И цвет тебе идет, сочно так и ярко!

----------


## Nikkoia

ну мы тоже вам покажемся) 
1. это самый первый - бязевый, на курсах покупала для домашнего пользования. Послужил хорошо,  начал даже рваться.
IMGP0668.jpg

2. Слингопапа.
RIMG0952.jpg

3. Дальше  Эстетика.
RIMG0996.jpg

4. ССК Дидимос с коноплей
RIMG0741у.jpg

5. Дидимос Индио Пурпур со льном. 
RIMG0606у.jpg

6. Эрго - рюкзак.
RIMG0137у.jpg

7. Зара Инфинити. 
RIMG0463у.jpg

пы.сы. пока не разобралась, как под каждой фоткой сделать коммент


Спасибо за внимание

----------


## Noireverte

> пы.сы. пока не разобралась, как под каждой фоткой сделать коммент


После прикрепления картинок можно нажимать кнопку  и выбирать, какое фото куда вставить.

----------


## kosharrr

А мы сегодня выгуливали очередной шарф  :Smile:  он тонкий и наш...белорусского производства Heartiness зовут. Цвет не совсем мой(у них пока с этим плохо), но так хочется поддержать начинания отечественного производителя, состав 50 льна и 50 хлопка, на лето самое то....

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Я думала, что мы уже вышли на слингопенсию, а оказывается Полинка еще не прочь посидеть на маме. Довольно долго сегодня так гуляли, дошли до дочек-сыночек, купили коляску для поездки на море. А вот папа рюкзачок одевать отказался :Pin: 

e70c54c455f7..jpg

----------


## Домик в деревне

kosharr, ну какие классные! а как ТТХ у этого Heartiness? Сравни с тем, что у тебя есть! Как Нати понравился? Где фотки? 
ПрЫнцеска, обалденная фотография, такая летняя и вы с дочкой очень красивые!

----------


## Stace

Вот такое фото сохранилось - остальные вирус слопал. Но можно посмотреть в одноклассниках на наш СК.

6812c17479fe..jpg

----------


## Домик в деревне

А слингобабушки  имеются? Аушки. Хвастанитесь-ка. Носят у вас  бабушки-дедушки-другие родственники?
Я похвастаюсь нашей  :Мама с шарфом:

----------


## Амина

Я бабушкам такое ответственное дело не доверяла))

----------


## Веснушка

а у меня бабушки особо и не стремились)) дедуля тут хотел попробовать сск. но потом говорит, не, я уж на руках лучше! зато у меня радость!!!! муж мой стал носить Егорку на спине! ура!!! это в 1,7 Гошкины)))) но дождалась таки!! фотки правда все в мобильнике, никак не скину...

----------


## lastochka

Люди, просветите, плиз. Не хочу создавать отдельную тему. Спрошу тут. Когда носишь ребенка вертикально(крест над карманом) в СШ, как его кормить-то? Никак, да? Только развязывая полотно? А то мы вот засыпаем вертикально, а через 30 мин подсоса требуем. и что делать?

----------


## nezabudka

а вертикально не получается впихнуть? мы ели и едим вертикально до сих пор. только вот крест над карманом я первый раз намотала почти в год)) просто не знала, да и не надо. мы все больше под карманом. сфоткай как он у тебя в нем сидит вертикально, может наглядней будет.

----------


## kazangi

> Люди, просветите, плиз. Не хочу создавать отдельную тему. Спрошу тут. Когда носишь ребенка вертикально(крест над карманом) в СШ, как его кормить-то? Никак, да? Только развязывая полотно? А то мы вот засыпаем вертикально, а через 30 мин подсоса требуем. и что делать?


http://kalugadeti.ru/showthread.php?41-Кормить-в-слинге - тут вроде об этом говорили

----------


## Домик в деревне

Были мы тут в августе в Минске. Спасались от дыма. И окружали нас очаровательные слингомамы и слингомалышки. 
Юзер kosharrr с Агатуской
с лица IMG_6100..JPG
со спины IMG_6090..JPG

а также иллюстрация на тему незаменимости слинга, когда надо присматривать за старшим на площадке. редкий момент, когда старший присел отдохнуть.
IMG_6066..JPG

----------


## lastochka

Решила тоже выложить фоточку :Smile: 
У нас на данный момент 4 слинга, 2 сск и 2 шарфа. Первый сск фирмы "Кенгуруша", еще от старшего перешел, ярко-оранжевый и очень удобный. Имхо, бортики на сск все-таки должны быть! Второй сск - Эллевилль Jade Deli. Первыйф сш - синий "оранжевая мама". А второй - дидимос индио Лилу. На днях собираюсь приобрести рюкзак Ilove mum. Мне подходит по цене, да еще и расцветки радуют...
Да, еще есть слингокуртка розовая (ветровка от мать-ехидны).Я ею очень довольна!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Сегодня в нашем марафоне участвует депутат Европейского парламента от Италии Лиция Ронзули на заседании в Страсбурге!
_Взято: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...arliament.html_

Леныч, а ты тут просто такая зайка с Васей и Вася еще такой малышик!

----------


## yakudza

Вот это Европа дает!!! Интересно, долго ли она билась с дядечками-чиновниками Европарламента, или это у них спокойно воспринимается? А покормить его перед тем как он уснул, ей удалось, интересно?
Лена с Васей красоточки ))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Лиция - на последней фотке - умиление полнейшее! Браво!
Девочки - классно, смотреть на это счастье слингоношения можно бесконечно! Все такие милые, трогательные!
Надо свои подсобрать, все в разных компах - Ку за 2 года "убил" два компа, 2 диска лежат, ждут, пока в третьем компе гарантия закончится и их туда можно будет впихнуть!

----------


## kiara

Пока вот) Ку верхом на слинго-брате) Это наш последний Амаэру, уже маловат...даже не знаю, в чем носить. Нужен хороший шарф для тяжеловесиков) и длиноножек))

----------


## kazangi

фото Лиции - не так уж безоблачно, я где-то читала, что она пришла с дочерью на заседание, в знак протеста против отсутствия отпуска по уходу за ребенком в Италии.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оксан, тоже хочу деток с большой разницей в возрасте! Какая лепота!

Ирин, ну дык, заседание не самое лучшее место для дитя, ясно, что она была вынуждена или была цель как-то повлиять на ситуацию.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Исшо один участник слинго-фото-марафона. Говорят, актер известный. Я, правда, фильмов не видела. Но как смотрятся, а?
УПД: Актер Кэм Жиганде с женой Доминик Гейзендорф и дочкой Эверли.
Кто такие, хз. Но хороши!

----------


## Jazz

Ага, особенно дочурка хороша - мелочь совсем, а уже фотомодель! Мне тут сослепу показалось, что у слингопапы в левой руке сигарета , я давай увеличивать скорее - оказалось кольцо какое-то, кажись, от соски.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Оооооооооо, что я нашла, у нас же на форуме, у Маши miau_marussya в альбоме какая класснючая фотка, достойная марафона!!!
слинго-боулинг!
http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?album...turecomment100

----------


## Polixenia

Тоже решила вставить свои пять копеек :Smile:  Правда, на этот форум еще не грузила фотки, поэтому заранее прошу прощения, если что не так. 

На первом снимке дочке месяца полтора. Вот так сладенько она могла продрыхнуть всю прогулку. 

На втором фото - досыпает на диванчике после прогулки, а мама в это время чайком балуется :Smile:  

Третье фото - гуляем. В нашем любимом слинге "Баюшка" Лизка проспала часть весны и почти все лето. Сейчас иногда используем его дома.

----------


## Polixenia

Ну, вот, я вошла во вкус :Smile:  На следующих фото мы с Лизой уже в шарфе и слингокуртке. И еще в компании старшей дочи на слингопараде.

----------


## Kusya

Слинг по-русски или "в подоле принесла"  http://www.active-sling.ru/index.php?id=424

----------


## Домик в деревне

*Polixenia*
Очень нежные фотографии! Спасибо! Пассажир такой серьезный и 3я фото просто класс! Сияете!

----------


## Polixenia

Спасибо большое за комплименты, приятно :Smile:  С меня еще фото в новом шарфике

----------


## kosharrr

вот наш любимый шарф

Я обещаю больше не буду вставлять большие картинки, но так хотелось поупражнятся в этом деле  :Smile: ))Да и шарф нежно очень любим. Нати Япония со льном(то что надо для тяжеловесиков).

----------


## Polixenia

Очень красивый шарфик :Smile:  Мне оранжевый цвет тоже нравится. Мне у вас еще необульчик нравился. Манон руж, кажется? Даже думала прикупить его, но хопп опередил его :Smile:

----------


## kosharrr

Да, именно он  :Smile:  Мы его временно забросили, на КП достаточно 5ки, а там 7ка. Думаю весной следуюшей поносить, хотя может  и сейчас вернемся.

----------


## Polixenia

А я КПК все время мотаю. Мне эта намотка кажется наиболее надежной. Простой крест что-то пока не покатил. Может, просто приноровиться надо. Я уже задумалась, какой шарфик брать на весну, когда потеплеет. А на лето хочу шарфомай попробовать. Если, конечно, моя дочь к тому времени еще не сбежит из слинга

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://www.tendance-porcelaine.com/a...&article=Macha
http://www.tendance-porcelaine.com/a...article=Macha2
я в восторге=) так нежно=)

----------


## kiara

Домичек, вот где ты находишь такие интересности?! Красотааааааааа!!! Я все вспоминая твоих кошек))) Теперь эти картинки - такие классыне, утащу себе, если скопируются) 
Они и нежные и ироничные такие одновременно!

----------


## Еленк@

так сказать, вспомнили молодость и намотали кнк. Уж год прошел, как последний раз ребенка вперед мотала, а помнят то ручки!

----------


## Ёжик

А это мы

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А это мы


О, вы прелестны. А малышика там и не видно. Мы вот до сих пор в зимней куртке гуляем. Но уже тоже скоро пересядем в ветровочку =)

----------


## kiara

вот мы почти на пенсии) прошлой осенью еще в Амаэру

----------


## yakudza

Оксан, 
"- какой месяц?
 - 33-й!!!" ))))))))

Здорово!
А что за место такое интересное? и детские снаряды, и грядочки, и прозрачные заборчики?))))

----------


## yakudza

> А это мы


И это мама двух деток?!
Ах, какие же все красивые и молодые!)))

----------


## kazangi

перед первой прогулкой Васи

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, ты первый человек из моих знакомых слингомам, у кого получилось сделать колыбельку из СШ. Я вот так и не освоила эту намотку. Возможно, это потому, что СШ у меня появился, когда Лизке было уже месяца три. 

Ирин, а сверху что надеваешь? айлавмамовскую куртку или что-то другое? тут на слингоконсультанте в свое время разгорелась дискуссия: возможно ли в их куртках носить детя в колыбельке? Большинство сошлись во мнении, что это весьма проблематично.

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, я выгуливала в Грее, попробовала просто как получится. Намоталась "полуколыбелькой", когда-то давно попалась такая намотка чтобы носить в холодное время малышей под одеждой. Ребенок получается как бы по диагонали, и головка вверху в отверстии как раз. Вполне удобно, мне понравилось. Но жарко, отложим до осени, будем сейчас в таком же положении, но с накидкой гулять, сфоткаюсь -  тоже выложу сюда.

----------


## Polixenia

А мы в "Париже" еще неделю назад гуляли, потому что во флиске еще прохладно было. Правда, пришлось на время отложить СШ и достать рюкзак, потому что в шарфе, намотанном даже на футболку, в "Париже" дюже жарко. А в рюкзаке и той же футболке - вполне сносно :Smile:

----------


## kazangi

мы на Космофесте, забыла все слинги дома, пришлось выкручиваться))

----------


## Polixenia

Ирина, здорово! Вася уже такой большой! И щекастый)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Такой уже Васька большой! выглядите очень аутентично. что было, тем и привязала. молодцы! я вот ни разу еще подручными средствами не пробовала. надо попробовать какой-нибудь аксессуар на предмет слинговости!

----------


## Амина

Я как-то на даче шарфом привязывалась))) И просто в плотную куртку сажала))

----------


## kazangi

многие еще в халат сажают, поясом подвязывают.

----------


## kiara

Васятка вообще такой клевый) Глазастик-так активно вокруг смотрит, так любознательно)))) Горохи мои на платье вчера его впечатлили-тааак глазенки распахнул))))))

----------


## Polixenia

Буквально сегодня приятельница дала замотаться и немного поносить детя в эллевильчике. Хороший шарфик, нам с Лизкой понравился)))

А потом у нас с подружками было что-то вроде космической слингофотосессии))) Фоток получилось много, но еще не обработали. Пока всего несколько штучек есть.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ах какая первая фотография красивая! просто заглядение! и шарфик какой-то, эллевиль огурцами, хорошо держит? тоненький. я такой никогда не щупала, а было бы интересно.
и другие слингомамы прекрасные. жаль, что мы с ними не знакомы.

----------


## Ёжик

Polixenia, красиво!!!

----------


## Polixenia

> Ах какая первая фотография красивая! просто заглядение! и шарфик какой-то, эллевиль огурцами, хорошо держит? тоненький. я такой никогда не щупала, а было бы интересно.
> и другие слингомамы прекрасные. жаль, что мы с ними не знакомы.


Олеся, спасибо за комплименты! Шарфик эллевиль огурцами, ага, с бамбуком. Тонкий, продуваемый, но при этом довольно держучий. Довольно хорошо мотается, узелок такой аккуратный получается. Хозяйка шарфика - вообще поклонница эллевилей) 

А девочки все хорошие, и даже коллеги в недавнем прошлом, мы часто довольно встречаемся. Ездим друг к другу в гости в разные концы города. Благодаря слингам и рюкзакам это вообще не проблема! 

А фотосессию делал мой муж. Он очень классный фотограф)

Я все это к тому рассказываю, что мы рады и другим слингомамам У нас будут еще такие вот фото- и не только встречи. У мужа после съемки еще много всяких разных идей возникло, где и как еще можно было бы пофоткаться. Может, присоединишься?

И просто здорово друг с другом встретиться в парке или еще где-то на свежем воздухе, на пледике посидеть, поболтать, за детьми понаблюдать. Такие встречи такую классную энергетику несут в себе, так заряжают!)))

----------


## Polixenia

> Polixenia, красиво!!!


*Ежик*, спасибо! В следующий раз пойдем с нами! Тем более, некоторых девочек из нашей компании ты, кажется, знаешь)))

----------


## Ёжик

Оксан, некоторых, это тебя что ли?))))

----------


## Polixenia

> Оксан, некоторых, это тебя что ли?))))


Олю Кузьмину забыла посчитать Хотя на фотке, наверное, все мелкие получились, лиц не разглядеть. Надо покрупнее выложить.

----------


## Polixenia

Вот тут наш мини-слингопарад в парке Циолковского))) Нас было немного, но нас заметили :Smile: 

Кстати, а слингопарад в этом году будет???

----------


## Polixenia

А здесь мы не со слингами, но все равно красивые)))

Кстати, Олесь, мне тут подумалось... тема "Слинго-фотомарафон" у нас есть. Может, создать еще и темку "Наш ГВ-шный марафон"? тоже ведь будут очень милые фоты)))

----------


## Амина

Слингпарад будет обязательно) У нас же листовки еще остались даже))

----------


## Polixenia

Марин, это прошлогодние листовки? так там же, вроде, место, время и дата указаны. А вдруг в этом году эти данные будут неактуальны?

Ну, и можно было бы заранее придумать что-то новое и веселенькое. И раскидать их по консультациям и магазинам хотя б за неделю-две... 

Кстати, в парке культуры по-прежнему не разрешают сидеть на травке. А вот в парке Циолковского - пожалуйста, никто и слова не скажет.

----------


## Амина

Дату, место и время можно сделать актуальными) А потом махнуть не на Театралку, а в Парк Циолковского)

----------


## Амина

Не, я не настаиваю... Можно и поменять все) Просто в том году был такой разговор...

----------


## Амина

Даже, наверное - да, поменяем.... У нас, вообще, многое поменялось) Я думаю, лучше пораньше будет провести, гарантированнее будет хорошая погода...

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Олеся, спасибо за комплименты!
> Я все это к тому рассказываю, что мы рады и другим слингомамам У нас будут еще такие вот фото- и не только встречи. У мужа после съемки еще много всяких разных идей возникло, где и как еще можно было бы пофоткаться. Может, присоединишься?)))


с огромным удовольствием! и фотографии замечательные, и видно, что компания теплая!
надо в парке и погулять как раз! мы пока в Москве, но скоро приедем еще на недельку. девочка чуть подросла у меня, чуть полегче с ней выбираться стало, так что скрещу пальцы, чтобы удалось встретиться. телефон у меня твой есть!




> Кстати, Олесь, мне тут подумалось... тема "Слинго-фотомарафон" у нас есть. Может, создать еще и темку "Наш ГВ-шный марафон"? тоже ведь будут очень милые фоты)))


 надо обязательно создать такую тему! вообще, девчонки, миленькие, если есть идея что-то создать, тему или что еще по сайту, делайте, не откладывая и не стесняясь. по капельке собирается информация, так хочется чтобы было всего много разного и интересного, но пока у меня есть возможность только открыть страницу и подходить читать в несколько присестов, печатать не получается, руки преимущественно заняты.

----------


## Polixenia

> с огромным удовольствием! и фотографии замечательные, и видно, что компания теплая!
> надо в парке и погулять как раз! мы пока в Москве, но скоро приедем еще на недельку. девочка чуть подросла у меня, чуть полегче с ней выбираться стало, так что скрещу пальцы, чтобы удалось встретиться. телефон у меня твой есть!


в парке хорошо, но тамошние охранники не разрешают сидеть на травке(

----------


## Домик в деревне

> в парке хорошо, но тамошние охранники не разрешают сидеть на травке(


 Да, ну тогда в парке Циолковского можно.
Вот у меня тут относительно свежие фото.
Мальчик так чисто модель, слинг сфотографировать, сск этот с рыбками продался за океан.
IMG_0079..JPG
Девочку не видно, зато видно гирасол, скромно считаю его расцветку очень красивой, длина у него была 5,4 метра, слишком длинный для меня, отрезала от него кусок на сск, продала, а сама ношу сейчас в длине 3,6 его, с узлом под попой ребенка, получается однослойная намотка, на лето самое то.
IMG_0103..JPG

----------


## Polixenia

полосочки))) почему-то неровно дышу к ним) Олесь, гирасол удобный? сильно уступает дидимосу?

----------

